# Experience



## K91 (May 1, 2019)

Hello everyone,

A little backstory. So I've worked as operations/admin for 6 years in our family business which are restaurants and now at the age of 27 (I know a bit late), I decided to pursue a career inside the kitchen. Currently, I am nearing the end of my culinary education and would like to know your opinions on internships.

My plan after finishing my culinary studies is to go abroad and gain experience for a few years, then go back home. My family wants me to find an internship program abroad in Hotels to get to know their production/system, a more corporate take on experience, but I am leaning towards these fine dining restaurants that really go into the quality and creating a difference experience to their food.

It would be nice to know your opinions or suggestions on which path should I take. Or maybe I should just apply (as commis/apprentice) to any reputable establishment and move again to another after x months/year (I have no idea how long is recommended)?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello and welcome to CT. 

There are only two questions here that really matter. 1) What is it that you want out of a career in the food industry? and; 2) Is this what you want or is this what your family wants?


----------

